# Maltese food. HELP!



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got a 10 week old Maltese named AnnaBelle and she wouldn't eat her dog food. I got her IAMS proactive health small puppy food. She would just smell it and move away from it. I tried adding water to make it a little softer and she still wouldn't eat. I was getting worried because she wouldn't eat at all ): Then, I was making a ham sandwich for my niece and AnnaBelle went CRAZY over it! I ripped off a tiny piece of ham for her and she loved it! She ate it so fast and it was like she was begging for more. I was surprised because she would refuse to eat her dog food. What can I do? I want to keep her as healthy as possible and I want her to eat healthy as well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Kourtney, what food was AnnaBelle on before she came to you? If possible, try blending her old dog food with her new food. A sudden change in diet isn't a good idea with pups. BTW, (though some may disagree) ham for dogs isn't a good idea because of the sodium levels. You might consider adding a wee bit of plain greek yogurt to the pups diet to get her interested in food. You will want to be very careful because your pup is very young and the risk of low blood sugar is a concern. She needs to be eating quite frequently at that age.


----------



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply! She was on IAMS dog food before I got her. The breeder that I had got her from said that she doesn't eat very much. She'd take a couple bites then she's done. I will try the plain greek yogurt as you said. I hope it works.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella wouldn't eat much when we got her either, it was very scary. While eating small amounts is normal, just a couple of bites and then long periods of time without food could be an issue. Do you know how frequently she comes back for a couple of more bites again? Hopefully some of the pros on this site will give you more suggestions. Is she showing any signs of being lethargic or tummy issues? Drinking plenty of water?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with Bridget, they can become hypoglycemic if they don't eat small meals frequently. I've had to hand feed my last fluff because he was so small , even throw it and bounce it on the floor like a game! Whatever it took to get him to eat. Purchase a high quality food and add it gradually to the food you're using now. My little tiny picky eater is now 1 year old and is not picky at all now!!! Good luck!! And we'd love to see pics of Annabelle!!!


----------



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

She'll take a couple bites and go back approx. in a few hours. But most of the time she won't eat the food at all. She'll sniff it and back away from it. I was actually worried that she might be sick but she seems to be drinking water okay. I give her bottled water and the only way she knows how to drink that is in a bowl. Her fur is a tan color in some places. Mostly on her face. She also has tear stains and it bothers her SO MUCH when I try to wipe her face with a warm washcloth. Could that be from her drinking from the bowl? If she doesn't start eating a little better, I was thinking about taking her to the vet for a check up. I'm so worried about her. haha.


----------



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok. Thank you! What do you think would be the BEST high quality food for her? And I'll post some pics up of my Annabelle later today!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Do they sell Fresh Pet where you live?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

KourtneyB said:


> Ok. Thank you! What do you think would be the BEST high quality food for her? And I'll post some pics up of my Annabelle later today!


There are a lot of posts about food here on SM. Every fluff is different in what they like or in some cases what they need: like tummy issues, loose stool, allergies. Mine eat Earthborn Holistic Small Breed dog food. When they were pups they ate the same brand in the puppy bites. This as actually recommended by my vet because my last dog(Yorkie) had dry flakey skin and there is a lot of Omega oils in it. My dog's also love vegetables(small pieces of carrots, green beans, broccoli, small bits of apples, blueberries and cucumbers. NO grapes or Raisins !!! No Onions toxic to dog's!! Good luck you'll find what she likes. Tear stains could be caused by teething . I've had 2 fluffs that had to have their tear ducts opened and am taking my Laurel to the opthomalogist soon.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi amd welcome! I'm glad you'll post pics of Annabelle! We love pictures around here!! There is MANY great foods out there and not all of them are going to fit every dogs needs like Deborah said so you'll just need to research till your brain is fried! Lol that's how I feel sometimes....there is a good website that you can at least narrow it down then begin to look individually at brands you like...Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble it will show you what her current food is rated as well as hundreds of others as well! There is also a sticky on here called foods we use and recommend that is helpful as well


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

If she's not eating anything at all maybe some boiled chicken and rice. I would agree there's too much sodium in ham. The chicken should also be temporary I think they need much more than that provides. I also think a lot on here cook for their dogs I'm not sure about puppies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Never ever feed her ham, bologna, bacon, sausage or any other pork product. It can trigger an attack of pancreatitis which is a very serious and sometimes fatal disease.

When I brought Bailey home his breeder recommended giving him Gerber chicken sticks if he didn't eat. Worked like a charm for those first couple of days.


----------



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not sure? If not, i'm sure I could order it online. Is that a great brand?


----------



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

*Missy* said:


> Hi amd welcome! I'm glad you'll post pics of Annabelle! We love pictures around here!! There is MANY great foods out there and not all of them are going to fit every dogs needs like Deborah said so you'll just need to research till your brain is fried! Lol that's how I feel sometimes....there is a good website that you can at least narrow it down then begin to look individually at brands you like...Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble it will show you what her current food is rated as well as hundreds of others as well! There is also a sticky on here called foods we use and recommend that is helpful as well


Ok, thank you!  She's been eating a whole lot more than before, thankfully. Her and I will keep trying to find the PERFECT food. And I know, I already LOVE this site! It's so helpful and I love ALL of the pictures of these cuties! <3


----------



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

Patsy Heck said:


> If she's not eating anything at all maybe some boiled chicken and rice. I would agree there's too much sodium in ham. The chicken should also be temporary I think they need much more than that provides. I also think a lot on here cook for their dogs I'm not sure about puppies.


We'll try boiled chicken and rice also. She's a little picky eater! Haha. Thank you for your response.


----------



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Never ever feed her ham, bologna, bacon, sausage or any other pork product. It can trigger an attack of pancreatitis which is a very serious and sometimes fatal disease.
> 
> When I brought Bailey home his breeder recommended giving him Gerber chicken sticks if he didn't eat. Worked like a charm for those first couple of days.


=O . . . Thank you for the advice. I had no idea ham could do that. ): She's been eating a little more today so hopefully she'll be eating even better as the days pass by. Where can I get these Gerber Chicken Sticks? I hope I can get them at one of my local stores.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

KourtneyB said:


> =O . . . Thank you for the advice. I had no idea ham could do that. ): She's been eating a little more today so hopefully she'll be eating even better as the days pass by. Where can I get these Gerber Chicken Sticks? I hope I can get them at one of my local stores.


They are toddler's baby food. Baby aisle.


----------



## KourtneyB (Feb 17, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> There are a lot of posts about food here on SM. Every fluff is different in what they like or in some cases what they need: like tummy issues, loose stool, allergies. Mine eat Earthborn Holistic Small Breed dog food. When they were pups they ate the same brand in the puppy bites. This as actually recommended by my vet because my last dog(Yorkie) had dry flakey skin and there is a lot of Omega oils in it. My dog's also love vegetables(small pieces of carrots, green beans, broccoli, small bits of apples, blueberries and cucumbers. NO grapes or Raisins !!! No Onions toxic to dog's!! Good luck you'll find what she likes. Tear stains could be caused by teething . I've had 2 fluffs that had to have their tear ducts opened and am taking my Laurel to the opthomalogist soon.


I found and read some of the forum threads that talk about food and it was so helpful! Annabelle seems to like her food more than she did yesterday because she ate a little more.  Hopefully tomorrow and the next day ect. she continues to eat better. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My breeder recommended that I have baby food chicken sticks on hand if MiMi didn't eat. There was maybe two days when I had to coax her to eat by hand feeding her. Your puppy is very young and you must be vigilant to make sure she eats enough. Ham isn't a good idea, but if you must...feed her chicken. Then do your research and find a better food than Iams. Read the forum on food. Not every food is the best choice for every dog, but whatever you have to do, make sure she eats enough. A ten week old puppy needs at least four meals a day. If it becomes serious...before it becomes serious, arm yourself with ...........help senior moment. Can somebody help with the name of the milk substitute? Oh good, I remembered...NUTRICAL....you need to get some in case of emergency.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, one more thing Kourtney, you may be worried for nothing. It is surprising what a small amount of food a tiny puppy needs. Read the package for the amount and measure it. Small amounts several times a day.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

KourtneyB said:


> =O . . . Thank you for the advice. I had no idea ham could do that. ): She's been eating a little more today so hopefully she'll be eating even better as the days pass by. Where can I get these Gerber Chicken Sticks? I hope I can get them at one of my local stores.


The Gerber chicken sticks are in the baby food section of your grocery store (toddler meals).

Glad she's eating better for you. Bailey was like that for the first couple days after he came home. Now he's a real chow hound!


----------

